# Anyone have any hornady reloading data 270 wsm 140 sst



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

looking for some load data on the Hornady 140 sst or 140 spbt with imr 7828 in 270 wsm

Not in any of my book, but I dont have the hornady book


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the 7th edition Hornady book and it lists

IMR 4350 53.4gr to 58.6gr

RL-19 53.9gr to 61.7gr

H4831 55.8gr to 63.3gr

AA3100 56.8gr to 63.6gr

VIHT N-165 60.4gr to 66.6gr

WIN WMR 60.3gr to 69.9gr

Sorry, nothing for 7828.


----------



## Mikedgates (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info

is that the same for the 140sst and the 140btsp? Thanks


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

yup, both the SST, and STSP are shown with that info.


----------

